# beardies for sale



## davidwilliams (Oct 21, 2010)

baby beardies for sale westmidlands £25 each or two for 40 call dave on 07875636585


----------



## davidwilliams (Oct 21, 2010)

beardies for sale *trio breeders* male and two females £200 ono can sell with viv set up for £325


----------

